
Good riddance, gig economy: The collapse of SV’s dream of destroying your job - billhendricksjr
http://www.salon.com/2016/03/27/good_riddance_gig_economy_uber_ayn_rand_and_the_awesome_collapse_of_silicon_valleys_dream_of_destroying_your_job/
======
Apocryphon
It's a good thing that the gig economy is only one startup trend among many
from the last 2-3 years, and not like, a pillar of the current boom or
anything.

